# Tun/Tap with Tinc



## eodwastaken (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all,

For the last two nights I have been trying to configure tinc (vpn) on my Macbook (10.5). I keep getting the following error: "Error while reading from Generic BSD tun device /Library/StartupItems/Tun/tun: No such file or directory".  I've Googled my heart out to no avail.

The file/directory exists! I'm trying to start tinc with:

sudo ./tinc -c /usr/local/etc/tinc/vpnz

Any ideas? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well according to the Tinc Supported Platforms web site it is a PPC only program. Did you contact the developer for help yet?


----------



## eodwastaken (Jun 25, 2009)

I figured it out, but thanks! The problem was the device, which was not properly configured in the config file.


----------



## d3f C@t (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi eodwastaken,

Would you be so kind to provide a tutorial for installing Tinc on a Mac? I've been struggling with this task for a while and could find any guidance whatsoever on the web so far (Tinc's own documentation is a joke). i have done all of these steps so far:

1) Installed all of the basic libs on my Mac using Fink: autoconf, automake, m4, openssl, compress-zlib and lzo;
2) Built Tinc (using the "./config", "make" and "make install" commands);
3) Installed the tun/tap driver from http://tuntaposx.sourceforge.net/download.xhtml (but I'm not sure if there is any command I should use after installing it to make sure it is installed and running properly);
4) Placed all the Tinc configuration files I had working before on a Linux installation on /etc/tinc/ on my Mac;
5) Changed the variable "Device" on my tinc.conf file to "= /Library/StartupItems/tun/tun".

But after this 5th step I honestly don't know what else has to be done to make it work. What I do know is that executing the command "tincd -n XXX" (XXX = my netname) does not work (the OS does not even recognizes the command tincd) and Tinc is not being initialized (as far as I can tell) when the OS starts (if there is any way to check this please let me know).

I'm a bit of a newbie on the matter (my mates all use Linux for this and have no clue how to make it work on a Mac) and I would really appreciate whatever help you could give me on this subject! Thanks!!!


----------

